# Hello FF!



## Shootitalready (Oct 17, 2014)

I am living in Japan, and have noticed that second hand -5d markII's in mint condition are going for slightly less than 
-6d's new (well, 150 Dollar slightly less...).
I am 'ready' to finally switch to FF (landscape photography caught on) and would like to ask you guys and girls which of the two afore mentioned cameras you would recomment to me (and why)?

Please keep in mind I don't care about AF, I just wonder if the -5d II would serve me better than the -6d?

Thanks a bunch!!

Okay, guess this is too boring like for you gearheads...?

How about this: Should I buy a -6d or wait for the 6d mark III?!
Will figure it out myself! Loosers!!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 17, 2014)

Shootitalready said:


> Will figure it out myself! Loosers!!



I guess we don't need to participate in this thread then. 

Good luck with your decision. 

loosers.. (facepalm)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmmm... You title your post, "Hello FF!" The implication is that you've bought your first FF camera and want to tell the world. If you're seeking advice, it helps to title your post appropriately. 

Then, when you don't get any responses to your poorly titled post, you insult the people from whom you were trying (but failed) to request advice. 

Still, I'll offer some advice: don't buy a camera, spend the money on a meditation retreat to practice patience and civility.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 17, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Shootitalready said:
> 
> 
> > Will figure it out myself! Loosers!!
> ...


Are "loosers" people who loosen things which are over-tightened? When I was a kid my Mom used to ask me to open bottles that were too tight. Often I couldn't, but after I handed it back to her she could always manage to open them. So obviously I loosened it. I guess I was just one of the "loosers" in my neighborhood back then.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Oct 17, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> Are "loosers" people who loosen things which are over-tightened?



I think you are right. If you are having difficulty removing your camera from the tripod head, you might need to find a looser.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 17, 2014)

6D is a much better buy than a secondhand 5D MkII.

Does that make me a 'looser' too?


----------



## tayassu (Oct 17, 2014)

In German, the word looser, but pronounced "Luser" can also mean "hearer, listener" 
Well, I'm flattered and so is everybody in this thread that you are treating us with such kind words!


----------



## Eldar (Oct 17, 2014)

In Norwegian, it would not be very commonly used, as a noun, but it would mean someone who are spreading lice ... Slightly less positive than the German version


----------



## tayassu (Oct 17, 2014)

Eldar said:


> In Norwegian, it would not be very commonly used, as a noun, but it would mean someone who are spreading lice ... Slightly less positive than the German version



The OP can choose for himself, I think... He is a grown-up that doesn't need our help^^


----------



## distant.star (Oct 17, 2014)

.
Congratulations on that sweet new FF!!

I'm looking forward to seeing some of your work -- especially when you get that digital enlarger.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm confused.


----------



## AprilForever (Oct 30, 2014)

shashinkaman said:


> I think 'Shootit' was right to be pissed off with you people! I also think you guys are more interested in imaginary stuff than real S___! Judging from your 'work' most of you need some serious imaginary cameras to achieve a decent photo!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAA!!!!
> 
> ...



Salut, troll! The others were merely pointing out good truths.


----------

